
Facebook over Tor on Android - yeukhon
https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-over-tor/adding-tor-support-on-android/814612545312134
======
gcb0
i haven't even clicked, but i already have a question: Why would anybody use
an anonymous way to access a service which sole purpose is to gather and share
personal information?

~~~
thatcat
for the user it provides current location privacy.

for fb it provides the ip of the exit node you're currently using, could be
used to flag you as a tor user and detect which version of tor browser bundle
you're using.

